# General > Photography >  camera advice

## kriklah

Hi, just looking for a bit of advice on cameras.

First off, im a total beginner as regards photography, have just signed up to a free online course, and the only camera i own is on my mobile! lol.  Im just starting out as a new hobby as wanted to do something different with my time.

So what im after will be a suggestion of a suitable, good quality beginners camera, nothing too fancy, but with the option to upgrade it as/if i improve, but also without the massive price tag that ive seen on various websites for good cameras.

Any suggestions and advice will be apreciated.

Thanks in advance, Sam

----------


## AdrianB

what sort of budget you have in mind?

----------


## rich62_uk

Just had AdrianB for a 2 hour lesson and I am hard to teach lmao, he was fantastic ! Explained in a way I understood how my camera works and taught me how to use it for the type of photography that I will be doing. Brilliant ..... Highly recommend him.

----------


## kriklah

Budget - as low as possible lol.  i dont want to have to spend a small fortune on something, only to find i cant/dont carry it on and be left with an expensive paperweight.

----------


## AdrianB

You are not really giving me a lot to work with. you can get a camera for a £100 but also £300 and £500 and £2000 and I used one for £20000. If I know your price range i can give you couple of options, but you saying "low budget" doesnt tell me if its £50 or £500 if you know what I mean

----------


## Ballymore

I am just a beginner too but did google a lot when looking for new camera, also read a lot of reviews too. 
If you want a simple point and shoot camera with a zoom there are plenty to chose from under £200 - if you can wait till after x'mas there will probably be some good bargains too. Argos usually has good deals now and again.
The higher pixels they have the sharper the photo.
Bridge Cameras are in between point and shoot and DSLRs.
If you want a camera body plus a variety of different lenses to attach then you are talking of a higher price range.
DSLR cameras are usually more expensive. 
I use a Samsung NX3000 with a 20-50 lens (I have the 200mm lens but find it too heavy)and I am very satisfied with it, I also have a Canon sx60hs with 60x zoom which is new to me but so far it's good.
Good Luck with your new hobby!
If you are on Facebook - Caithness Photos has some great photographers on there and they give me plenty of inspiration and I have posted a few pics there myself  :Smile:

----------


## The Horseman

Just a thought....
I have a Samsung S4 phone with a 13 megapixel camera.
Recently I bought a Nikon camera valued at approx £300.......
I took comparative shots and then had them printed, and found that the Samsung pics were clearer and the colour more definitive than the Nikon.   In addition the Videos were also of a better quality.....
I returned the Nikon......
FYI...

----------


## kriklah

thanks for all the responces, however my plans for photography have kind of fallen by the wayside for now due to other things intrunding, but heyho, thats life lol. maybe oneday ill try again.

----------

